# Puppy for Adoption



## Shaanz

I posted this before, but will try again.

I have a 6 month old puppy up for adoption. She is "Lulu" dog as they call them here in Egypt. She has sandy colored fur, with white paws and chest. She is very playful and energetic and loves to cuddle. She is very sweet and is easy to train. She is potty trained, but will of course need to be retrained according to your household. Please let me know if you are interested and I will send pics of her.

The reason i am giving her away is because my husband and i both work and are expecting a baby soon, I just feel guilty that she is not getting the attention that she deserves.


**She is not for sale.


----------



## martharon

I would love to adopt her for me but the problem here is my family members just hate pets. i will pray that she gets a very sweet and caring home for her.


----------



## Shaanz

martharon said:


> I would love to adopt her for me but the problem here is my family members just hate pets. i will pray that she gets a very sweet and caring home for her.


Thanks thats very nice of you. Please if you know anybody who has a loving home and is willing to take her, please let me know.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Shaanz

Why not contact one of the rescue people and ask them to take the dog, if you tell them that you are willing to pa her food etc for a few weeks then that might be the solution.


----------



## Shaanz

MaidenScotland said:


> Shaanz
> 
> Why not contact one of the rescue people and ask them to take the dog, if you tell them that you are willing to pa her food etc for a few weeks then that might be the solution.


I'm willing to wait to find something suitable for her myself. I want to place her with someone directly and not have her be moved from one place to another. I really want to avoid traumatizing her. (might sound weird seeing as how we are referring to a dog...lol) 

I hope i explained this properly, it's kinda hard to type, what you want to say (if you know what i mean) :confused2:

Thanks for the advice, though


----------



## m4rtini

Shaanz,

if you have Facebook account, try to put this ad on the wall in two groups:

ESAF (The Egyptian Society of Animal Friends)
SAL(Sharm Animal Lovers)

They/we are cooperating and helping to solve problems like that as well 

<it's not an advertising >


----------



## Sam

Shaanz said:


> I posted this before, but will try again.
> 
> I have a 6 month old puppy up for adoption. She is "Lulu" dog as they call them here in Egypt. She has sandy colored fur, with white paws and chest. She is very playful and energetic and loves to cuddle. She is very sweet and is easy to train. She is potty trained, but will of course need to be retrained according to your household. Please let me know if you are interested and I will send pics of her.
> 
> The reason i am giving her away is because my husband and i both work and are expecting a baby soon, I just feel guilty that she is not getting the attention that she deserves.
> 
> 
> **She is not for sale.


I really wish I could, but we already have an extremely hyperactive 2 year old and also a ridiculously playful dalmatian, I don't think we could possibly home a puppy in addition, as much as I would love to.

PS - I haven't forgotten about the images for the baby stuff, just been a bit hectic sorting out Christmas.


----------



## martharon

Shaanz said:


> Thanks thats very nice of you. Please if you know anybody who has a loving home and is willing to take her, please let me know.


sure shaanz i will let you know if anyone genuine is willing to take her up.


----------



## Shaanz

Sam said:


> I really wish I could, but we already have an extremely hyperactive 2 year old and also a ridiculously playful dalmatian, I don't think we could possibly home a puppy in addition, as much as I would love to.
> 
> PS - I haven't forgotten about the images for the baby stuff, just been a bit hectic sorting out Christmas.


Dont worry about it, I completely understand...I still havent done my Christmas shopping yet


----------



## Shaanz

martharon said:


> sure shaanz i will let you know if anyone genuine is willing to take her up.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Shaanz

Sam said:


> I really wish I could, but we already have an extremely hyperactive 2 year old and also a ridiculously playful dalmatian, I don't think we could possibly home a puppy in addition, as much as I would love to.
> 
> PS - I haven't forgotten about the images for the baby stuff, just been a bit hectic sorting out Christmas.


By the way, how do u manage with a dalmatian and a 2 year old. Do u have a garden for the dog? I live on the 5th floor, so the dog just runs around the apartment.


----------



## Sam

Shaanz said:


> By the way, how do u manage with a dalmatian and a 2 year old. Do u have a garden for the dog? I live on the 5th floor, so the dog just runs around the apartment.


We have a small garden and a big desert!!! And they keep each other occupied most of the time, the 2 year old has really learned how to put the dog in his place if needed though! She's still learning to speak, but she can very confidently say (or scream) "la"" and and "enzil taat" when he's playing up, lol.


----------



## martharon

Sam said:


> I really wish I could, but we already have an extremely hyperactive 2 year old and also a ridiculously playful dalmatian, I don't think we could possibly home a puppy in addition, as much as I would love to.
> 
> PS - I haven't forgotten about the images for the baby stuff, just been a bit hectic sorting out Christmas.


wow 2 dogs.. you really lucky to have such lovely pets.. i envy you... wish i had a family environment who like pets...


----------



## Sam

martharon said:


> wow 2 dogs.. you really lucky to have such lovely pets.. i envy you... wish i had a family environment who like pets...


Lol, not two dogs - my two year old daughter and one dog. Luckily my partner has grown up around animals, and so have I, so I think not owning a pet would be weird to us. I totally understand you though, we don't often get positive feedback when out and about with the dog (among Egyptians mainly) and when we travel with him in the car we get A LOT of very odd looks!!


----------



## martharon

Sam said:


> Lol, not two dogs - my two year old daughter and one dog. Luckily my partner has grown up around animals, and so have I, so I think not owning a pet would be weird to us. I totally understand you though, we don't often get positive feedback when out and about with the dog (among Egyptians mainly) and when we travel with him in the car we get A LOT of very odd looks!!


oh i am so sorry , i just missed it you were including you daughter. i too have a daughter and i am training her to be like me to get used to pets my better half just hates them but on the other hand i adore pets particularly dogs. having pets will lighten our minds you know.. i miss them..


----------



## Veronica

martharon said:


> oh i am so sorry , i just missed it you were including you daughter. i too have a daughter and i am training her to be like me to get used to pets my better half just hates them but on the other hand i adore pets particularly dogs. having pets will lighten our minds you know.. i miss them..


You should tell your other half that is medically proven that owning a pet such a dog or cat can prolong your life span as they lower blood pressure, help calm nerves etc.


Veronica


----------



## MaidenScotland

I must admit not having a pet here is one of lifes biggest drawbacks.. the nature of my job means I sometimes have to leave the country in a matter of a couple of hours so it is just not possible.

Maiden


----------



## Shaanz

Veronica said:


> You should tell your other half that is medically proven that owning a pet such a dog or cat can prolong your life span as they lower blood pressure, help calm nerves etc.
> 
> 
> Veronica


Yeah thats so true, I was sooo miserable before we got our dog, being alone in this country sucks. And it feels so good to come home and find life at home..lol. I love the way my puppy gets so excited to see me, even when i was just in the other room.


----------



## Giovannino

Shaanz said:


> I posted this before, but will try again.
> 
> I have a 6 month old puppy up for adoption. She is "Lulu" dog as they call them here in Egypt. She has sandy colored fur, with white paws and chest. She is very playful and energetic and loves to cuddle. She is very sweet and is easy to train. She is potty trained, but will of course need to be retrained according to your household. Please let me know if you are interested and I will send pics of her.
> 
> The reason i am giving her away is because my husband and i both work and are expecting a baby soon, I just feel guilty that she is not getting the attention that she deserves.
> 
> 
> **She is not for sale.


Hi Shaanz
I have a friend in 6th Oct City who is interested in getting a puppy.The family have 2 children and this pet would be great for them.They have a semi-detached villa with garden so again very good for a dog ! I am abroad now and will be back in Cairo (Maadi) on 5th Jan.Lets get in touch 
thanks and a Happy New Year to you
ciao
Giovanni


----------



## Shaanz

Giovannino said:


> Hi Shaanz
> I have a friend in 6th Oct City who is interested in getting a puppy.The family have 2 children and this pet would be great for them.They have a semi-detached villa with garden so again very good for a dog ! I am abroad now and will be back in Cairo (Maadi) on 5th Jan.Lets get in touch
> thanks and a Happy New Year to you
> ciao
> Giovanni


Hi Giovanni,

That sounds great, please let me know as soon as you get back.

Happy New Year to you too.

Shaanz


----------



## charleen

do you still have this dog? How old is she now? Or do you know anyone who has another dog for adoption? My mother in law is in love with ours and now wants one of her own..which would be playing with mine all the time so no worries about boredom!!


----------

